

Self-made hexacopter - herrherr
http://www.mikrokopter.com/ucwiki/

======
TrevorJ
Not self made, as the title suggests. This is a commercial product.

~~~
herrherr
"Dieses ist ein Selbstbau-Projekt rund um einen Mikrokopter." translates to
"This is a self-made project for a microcopter."

In the left navigation panel you can find "Nachbau-Anleitung", which gives you
detailed instructions on how to build such a thing yourself.

~~~
TrevorJ
Ah, admittedly my language skills are not very broad. I took the title to mean
that this was entirely homemade which it clearly is not.

